

How To Recover Your Google Account - Anon84
http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Recover_Your_Google_Account

======
axod
In my case, I got my account back after 7 days. Here's the wonderful email I
received:

"Our system detected suspicious activity occurring with your account, and
disabled it to ensure that the account user was the same person as the account
owner (you)."

I'm sorry, but you don't shut off someones account for 7 days just because
someone else _tried_ unsuccessfully to get into it. My password is strong
enough to thwart some idiot trying random passwords thankyou. Luckily in my
case I was able to hassle Adwords support. I'm not convinced I would have got
it back at all if I hadn't been able to contact them and get some progress.

It's a good thing though - I now have a very nice email server setup (Thanks
slicehost for the awesome articles).

And I've downloaded all 4 years worth of email from gmail.

